# Who was the first person to 90 out a Lac



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was just thinkin about it and I don't recall the ''first'' 80s 2door to be 90ed ..does any one know or have pics of the first car with it done ..I know someone in here will know ..


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

It was serio controla from spokangeles washifas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Some white dude in Florida, it wasnt black people tho they were too busy getting their asses beaten by cops


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

This is gonna be good! :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Mr shades


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Mr shades


and Cadillac :h5:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

i heard it was suge knight, and he did it back in '78


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd say this here was the first...


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The 1st was some old dude in early 1990. He wrecked his '84 Fleetwood,and the Cadillac dealer ordered the wrong parts from a new Fleetwood.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Lowrider19 said:


> The 1st was some old dude in early 1990. He wrecked his '84 Fleetwood,and the Cadillac dealer ordered the wrong parts from a new Fleetwood.


:rofl: sounds about right


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

All jokes aside, I heard it was O/G Tweet from Compton but I don't know how accurate that is


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

me /topic


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

I bet a 90 front clip was spendy as fuck back then


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dj kurse 1 said:


> I'd say this here was the first...


Only thing 90 on that is the headlights


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CEN said:


> I bet a 90 front clip was spendy as fuck back then


spendy like a mofo


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> spendy like a mofo


:yes:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Spendy? Huh? They all came from the street. There were so many stolen i am shocked that there are still any around.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

When they first busted out in 94-95 the going rate for a kit was 800-1200. That's just header panel, bumpers and raw moldings. You paid top dollar if the fenders were included and the dash was rarely stripped out


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks to the guys who took this topic seriously ..thanks for the info ...I was just wondering now I kinda know ..wish there were pics of the first car the was fully 90ed ..I asked the same thing on facebook and someone told me the first person was hyro from the big I


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

even in the mack 10 vid the whole lak was not 90ed..just the front ..I don't see the side moldings


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> Spendy? Huh? They all came from the street. There were so many stolen i am shocked that there are still any around.


:| :nosad:

= snitching


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :| :nosad:
> 
> = snitching


Here you go with that, have you had a 90 lac?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

^^^^ ******


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :| :nosad:
> 
> = snitching


Nah homie just keeping it real. You're the square who assumed these were 'spendy like a mofo' . These ****** back in the day were street ******. Only a square john would pay dealership prices like $500 for a headlight corner. These fools got they shit from the street. This was back when a 90-92 brougham was still 15-20k stock. 
Real talk


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The term 90'ed out is a relatively new term I only heard since the layitlow days. The original term from Los Angeles is 'euro Cadillac '


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I put it to yall like this.. Most of my knowledge come from the streets;; not no book, not no mag.. It was Tweet.. a street ***** can get in here and verify that


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont know nothin about no stolen cadillac parts officer


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Regardless of what sumbody dun stole or what sumbody dun took, the trend was definitely started in south LA.. peep the video humps for the blvd by rodney o and joe cooley. there is a fully 90d cabroilet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187PURE said:


> I put it to yall like this.. Most of my knowledge come from the streets;; not no book, not no mag.. It was Tweet.. a street ***** can get in here and verify that


Ok


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CEN said:


> I dont know nothin about no stolen cadillac parts officer


Oh you know


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> Nah homie just keeping it real. You're the square who assumed these were 'spendy like a mofo' . These ****** back in the day were street ******. Only a square john would pay dealership prices like $500 for a headlight corner. These fools got they shit from the street. This was back when a 90-92 brougham was still 15-20k stock.
> Real talk


^^^^^VVVVVVVV



CEN said:


> I dont know nothin about no stolen cadillac parts officer










bwhaahahahahahaha


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> Ok


Alas! a street *****


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1-sik-8 said:


> I was just thinkin about it and I don't recall the ''first'' 80s 2door to be 90ed ..does any one know or have pics of the first car with it done ..I know someone in here will know ..


Are you building one? To me they just look wierd without it 90d to me


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> The term 90'ed out is a relatively new term I only heard since the layitlow days. The original term from Los Angeles is 'euro Cadillac '


thanks for this info ...I sure will start usein the work euro Cadillac from now on ..makes sence ..


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a clean 91 not to long ago and it came with the OG paper work price tag was 22k ..I hadno clue that they cam with quarter window defrost ..I was trippin


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

plague said:


> Are you building one? To me they just look wierd without it 90d to me


and yes I plan on building a EURO LAK ..and im with you brother 80s 2 doors just don't look right with out beied euroed out


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

here is that vid of humps for the blvd by rodney o and joe cooley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgf3pdh1xc


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

187PURE said:


> I put it to yall like this.. Most of my knowledge come from the streets;; not no book, not no mag.. It was Tweet.. a street ***** can get in here and verify that


liar

you been faking it for years 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders-937.html


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

warning said:


> liar
> 
> you been faking it for years
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders-937.html


Dun dun dun


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

ohhh boy :drama:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

1-sik-8 said:


> here is that vid of humps for the blvd by rodney o and joe cooley
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgf3pdh1xc


Isn't that or was from Individuals. That white le cabriolet? I have the issue where it was featured, somewhere in my pile of mags..


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Isn't that or was from Individuals. That white le cabriolet? I have the issue where it was featured, somewhere in my pile of mags..


let meknow what mag I might have t as well ..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

warning said:


> liar
> 
> you been faking it for years
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders-937.html


pussy I've been in this game for 24 years.. fuck outta here wit that bullshit


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

and I've had 2 euroed caddys


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> pussy I've been in this game for 24 years.. fuck outta here wit that bullshit


y u mad tho?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> y u mad tho?


I'm not.. I don't take the internet too seriously :thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

187PURE said:


> pussy I've been in this game for 24 years.. fuck outta here wit that bullshit


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

warning said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

i jus talked to a OG in the game and he said he thinks it was the  Armeians from the big I???


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> The term 90'ed out is a relatively new term I only heard since the layitlow days. The original term from Los Angeles is 'euro Cadillac '


:werd:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

i found it ...talked to another OG he said it was Yea this guy named Marshall from Compton in like 91


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

he said tweety was the first to put the front end on a lak ..but marshall was the first to fully do a euro kit


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

wow didnt know so much dick ridin could fit in a 3 page topic


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I heard it was some dude from majestics Saskatchewan was the first,built in 89 cause Canada had the euro clip on the 88's,(any real cadi guy would know this,don't let 188pure fool you).


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

1-sik-8 said:


> he said tweety was the first to put the front end on a lak ..but marshall was the first to fully do a euro kit


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

glad we got to the bottom of this lol we as far as I know


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Keep us posted on your build


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

This topic is life changing. Thanks for creating it.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

1-sik-8 said:


> i found it ...talked to another OG he said it was Yea this guy named Marshall from Compton in like 91





1-sik-8 said:


> he said tweety was the first to put the front end on a lak ..but marshall was the first to fully do a euro kit


*Sorry but I believe you are mistaken & the O.G. who told you is wrong ...
It was RALPH & ANTHONY FUENTES owner's of Homies Hydraulics . They
built the first Euro ( correct term ) 2 door Cadillac back in the day & also did the work on 
some of the others who's name's are mentioned here ...*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> The term 90'ed out is a relatively new term I only heard since the layitlow days. *The original term from Los Angeles is 'euro Cadillac* '


*you are 110% correct Sir* :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Dont know who really did it first.......but I just did it again


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The first Euro'd coupe was built in 1989. All cars come out one year early, like 2014s started showing up in middle/late 2013. I believe it was an Individual car. And for Christ's sake it "lac" not "lak"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Who was the first person to put bubble lights on the delta mang


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *Sorry but I believe you are mistaken & the O.G. who told you is wrong ...
> It was RALPH & ANTHONY FUENTES owner's of Homies Hydraulics . They
> built the first Euro ( correct term ) 2 door Cadillac back in the day & also did the work on
> some of the others who's name's are mentioned here ...*


I don't know who BUILT the first. All I know is who owned the first. Perhaps Homies did it for the homie.. all I know is I could'nt own one with out being 90'd. Euro is cool, but I gotta have atleast the whole front (fenders/bumper) and the back bumper and tail lights. It's not a dire need for me to have side panel moldings either. I put in the digital dash cause I thought it looked cool, but I didn't put in d'Elegance seats because I didn't wanna get into the hassle of moving the seat if somebody wanted to get in the back. I love 2 door broughams (not coupe devilles). Might sound crazy but I'd pick that over a chevy


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> Who was the first person to put bubble lights on the delta mang


:dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

187PURE said:


> I don't know who BUILT the first. All I know is who owned the first. Perhaps Homies did it for the homie.. all I know is I could'nt own one with out being 90'd. Euro is cool, but I gotta have atleast the whole front (fenders/bumper) and the back bumper and tail lights. It's not a dire need for me to have side panel moldings either. I put in the digital dash cause I thought it looked cool, but I didn't put in d'Elegance seats because I didn't wanna get into the hassle of moving the seat if somebody wanted to get in the back. I love 2 door broughams (not coupe devilles). Might sound crazy but I'd pick that over a chevy


Guess you don't know much about building a complete 2 door Euro .
The 90's seats are not a problem to get to fold over like the 2 door seats ,
So you would not have to move your seats forward if someone was getting in the back .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

187PURE said:


> I don't know who BUILT the first. All I know is who owned the first. Perhaps Homies did it for the homie.. all I know is I could'nt own one with out being 90'd. Euro is cool, but I gotta have atleast the whole front (fenders/bumper) and the back bumper and tail lights. It's not a dire need for me to have side panel moldings either. I put in the digital dash cause I thought it looked cool, but I didn't put in d'Elegance seats because I didn't wanna get into the hassle of moving the seat if somebody wanted to get in the back. I love 2 door broughams (not coupe devilles). Might sound crazy but I'd pick that over a chevy


For someone who lays claim to knowledge of 90 conversions.... you really can't figure how simple it is to get the 90 seat to tilt?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Leave him alone. Hes a street og.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I already know about folding the seats.. It was explained to me years and years ago.. I'd rather not be bothered with it. I don't need a fully 90 package either. I'm happy with the front and the back and just riding clean.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> Leave him alone. Hes a street og.


My homie know you dog.. no comment


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> For someone who lays claim to knowledge of 90 conversions.... you really can't figure how simple it is to get the 90 seat to tilt?


I know enough. and I'm a happy with the outcome of mine. depends on how far you wanna take it


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> Guess you don't know much about building a complete 2 door Euro .
> The 90's seats are not a problem to get to fold over like the 2 door seats ,
> So you would not have to move your seats forward if someone was getting in the back .


I'll post pics of mine when it comes out the booth.. you'll see my knowledge


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187PURE said:


> My homie know you dog.. no comment


Tight. i dont care


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

187PURE said:


> I'll post pics of mine when it comes out the booth.. you'll see my knowledge



Please don't post any , The knowledge you have already displayed is extremely lacking when it comes
to Euro Cadillacs , & I would hate to see how you build yours ...


But here are a few picks of 1 of the many 2 door Euro Cadillacs I built , & Believe me I build all my cars
right . Complete 92 Euro Body Swap including doors graphed for the Euro seat belts & you can even 
brush your teeth with the reflection you get from my car












.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

These times you have to have the mouldings period don't do it without them


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I had just the front headerpanel only and rear lights swapped. Something different from the norm.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

PAPER CHASER said:


> Please don't post any , The knowledge you have already displayed is extremely lacking when it comes
> to Euro Cadillacs , & I would hate to see how you build yours ...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

CEN said:


> This topic is life changing. Thanks for creating it.


no prob man..the only 2 topics I have started have took off like crazy my last post was RED ON RED FEST..that mofo is deep now..i hope this topics stays on top ..with pics


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> The first Euro'd coupe was built in 1989. All cars come out one year early, like 2014s started showing up in middle/late 2013. I believe it was an Individual car. And for Christ's sake it "lac" not "lak"


ok sorry sir..lak lac caddy ..its all the same shit fool


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> Please don't post any , The knowledge you have already displayed is extremely lacking when it comes
> to Euro Cadillacs , & I would hate to see how you build yours ...
> 
> 
> ...


ON SOME REAL SHIT, DUDE I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR CAR


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> These times you have to have the mouldings period don't do it without them


I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, if I come to it. side panel moldings are nice. but I'm not with the status quo. Long as I'm happy with my car. I still have the stocks from my 4 door if I plan on doing it


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> Please don't post any , The knowledge you have already displayed is extremely lacking when it comes
> to Euro Cadillacs , & I would hate to see how you build yours ...
> 
> 
> ...


AND I DON'T REALLY SEE ANYTHING EXCITING.. JUST ANOTHER 90D OUT CADDY.. YOU SEE ONE YOU'VE SEEN THEM ALL


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

1-sik-8 said:


> no prob man..the only 2 topics I have started have took off like crazy my last post was RED ON RED FEST..that mofo is deep now..i hope this topics stays on top ..with pics


There's a thread called "Post 90 2 Door Lac". Lots of pics and very nice laks


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> ON SOME REAL SHIT, DUDE I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR CAR





187PURE said:


> I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, if I come to it. side panel moldings are nice. but I'm not with the status quo. Long as I'm happy with my car. I still have the stocks from my 4 door if I plan on doing it





187PURE said:


> AND I DON'T REALLY SEE ANYTHING EXCITING.. JUST ANOTHER 90D OUT CADDY.. YOU SEE ONE YOU'VE SEEN THEM ALL


lol u so mad


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol u so mad


yeah Grrrrr


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah its easier to just to do the clip but takes real work to do panels and more. Just makes it look like a real 90 2door from the factory. If you have a fleet you have the rockers maybe some of the interior. If u have a coupe its even harder cause you need pieces of 3 cars. I understand if you like it without it its your car. Build it how u want


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Undertaker


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> Yeah its easier to just to do the clip but takes real work to do panels and more. Just makes it look like a real 90 2door from the factory. If you have a fleet you have the rockers maybe some of the interior. If u have a coupe its even harder cause you need pieces of 3 cars. I understand if you like it without it its your car. Build it how u want


I might save that part for last. I got a gang of moldings in storage. all the rest of the car has been 90d, even the dash (digital). I got the d Elegance seats in storage if I change my mind. and yeah you're right, it's harder with a plain jane coupe where you have less chrome. When I had my coupe deville I had to use self tappers to mount the clips so I could put the chrome strips and rocker moldings on. I had a junker 2 door fleetwood that I stripped. I had planned to use the 1/4 windows so I could do a half of top to make a "fake" 2 door fleet. Then I lucked up and came across a real fleetwood which I'm finishing up now. The 44 moon is my favorite part of the whole damn car. Custom driveshaft was done last year. Had to order another marker light and rear tail light. parts are becoming scarce and pricey. motor is chromed. partial wrap on the frame. rear reinforced. adjustable trailing arms. chromed undies up front. 10 batteries running the system with chrome adex super duty on that gate with the #11 marzochhi, which puts a ***** in the stratosphere. The last thing I might grab is a gold nardi. I'll take ol boys advice and not post pics. stay low yall:thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

plague said:


> Yeah its easier to just to do the clip but takes real work to do panels and more. Just makes it look like a real 90 2door from the factory. If you have a fleet you have the rockers maybe some of the interior. If u have a coupe its even harder cause you need pieces of 3 cars. I understand if you like it without it its your car. Build it how u want


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

187PURE said:


> I might save that part for last. I got a gang of moldings in storage. all the rest of the car has been 90d, even the dash (digital). I got the d Elegance seats in storage if I change my mind. and yeah you're right, it's harder with a plain jane coupe where you have less chrome. When I had my coupe deville I had to use self tappers to mount the clips so I could put the chrome strips and rocker moldings on. I had a junker 2 door fleetwood that I stripped. I had planned to use the 1/4 windows so I could do a half of top to make a "fake" 2 door fleet. Then I lucked up and came across a real fleetwood which I'm finishing up now. The 44 moon is my favorite part of the whole damn car. Custom driveshaft was done last year. Had to order another marker light and rear tail light. parts are becoming scarce and pricey. motor is chromed. partial wrap on the frame. rear reinforced. adjustable trailing arms. chromed undies up front. 10 batteries running the system with chrome adex super duty on that gate with the #11 marzochhi, which puts a ***** in the stratosphere. The last thing I might grab is a gold nardi. I'll take ol boys advice and not post pics. stay low yall:thumbsup:


Self tapping screws......really???
Ever hear of a uni spotter?


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

187PURE said:


> There's a thread called "Post 90 2 Door Lac". Lots of pics and very nice laks


true but they don't have the history like this topic does..they have no clue on the history on the cars they are building


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

187PURE said:


> ON SOME REAL SHIT, DUDE I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR CAR


LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

PAPER CHASER said:


> LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
> gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

plague said:


> Undertaker


:h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:


What's up big daddy they crazy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PAPER CHASER said:


> LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
> gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:


We all know how you build them daddy, you been puttin it work for a long time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Keep us posted 187 sure it will look nice


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> What's up big daddy they crazy


calling other men daddy seem really fuckin gay to me. Is that acceptable in ogden ???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Harder to find 90s four doors cheap anymore


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ really? They about $1500 in my region


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to find them for 5 to 1000 allday bout 5 years ago. tho the most I ever paid was 2gs but had about 5 at once and about ten all together90-92. Back then the texas slab boys were buying them all up from me out here. Now since I stopped messing with them can't find any and when you do they want 3500 or so for straight junk .bezels all cracked pieces of dash cracked mouldings missing and on.1500 is a lot I would never pay that for most a friend came over some months back and had one of the cleanest I seen in a long time ment I'd pay dollas for that
But I remember my uncle bought a pretty new one in 93 we were tripped out on the changes of the cars I didn't know anything bout lowriders. You had the green fleetwood right?


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

not mine but I like it


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...2-big-body-cadillac-modifications-thread.html

In case y'all need it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big mak mak attak


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know when it started in SoCal, but in NorCal I used to work in San fransisco,and when I would have to use the Bay Bridge to get back to Oakland the SFPD had their impound lot right below the freeway so I could see the cars that was in the tow yard.One day I noticed 3-4 Cadillacs with primered front ends.I didn't think much about at the time.But a few years later I was talkin with a guy from the SF and he told me how back then they were knockin off a lot of 90's Cadillacs and using the front ends on their 80's cars.That's when it hit me why those Cadillacs were in the impound yard.This was around late 90's.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

plague said:


> I used to find them for 5 to 1000 allday bout 5 years ago. tho the most I ever paid was 2gs but had about 5 at once and about ten all together90-92. Back then the texas slab boys were buying them all up from me out here. Now since I stopped messing with them can't find any and when you do they want 3500 or so for straight junk .bezels all cracked pieces of dash cracked mouldings missing and on.1500 is a lot I would never pay that for most a friend came over some months back and had one of the cleanest I seen in a long time ment I'd pay dollas for that
> But I remember my uncle bought a pretty new one in 93 we were tripped out on the changes of the cars I didn't know anything bout lowriders. You had the green fleetwood right?


I agree with you. You can still find clean 91-92 broughams for good price but the odds are against it now. People want and are getting 3500-4000 for buckets.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> Keep us posted 187 sure it will look nice


Most definitely


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
> gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:


Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Self tapping screws......really???
> Ever hear of a uni spotter?


To be honest no I haven't but I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
> gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:


267 581 7077 When ever you wanna meet tuff guy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

90d love topic


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

well this has been an entertaining topic to say the least.:rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Schoolly D from Philly vs eazy e from Los Angeles 
Who wins ?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Schoolly D from Philly vs eazy e from Los Angeles
> Who wins ?


:roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

warning said:


> :roflmao:


Only us old school ****** know Schoolly d from Philly


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person


*LMFAO Ok Mr. internet tough guy hahaha , Here folks we have another Key Board Gangster :roflmao:
Your a fuckin joke !!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Schoolly D from Philly vs eazy e from Los Angeles
> Who wins ?


Old school


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person



:roflmao: 


werent you already proven for some wanna be bitch ass cop calling punk?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> well this has been an entertaining topic to say the least.:rofl:


All he wanted to know is who did the first 90d haha


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

187PURE said:


> 267 581 7077 When ever you wanna meet tuff guy


you gonna tell him about how you sobbed like a bitch over talking to some dude in prison half way across the country? 



your a fucking joke and you know it


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

plague said:


> All he wanted to know is who did the first 90d haha


but now i know people think my lac is halfassed. :rofl:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

wasn't it a guy from the Individuals? Even says On their website :inout:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

REV. chuck said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *werent you already proven for some wanna be bitch ass cop calling punk?*





REV. chuck said:


> *you gonna tell him about how you sobbed like a bitch over talking to some dude in prison half way across the country?
> 
> 
> 
> your a fucking joke and you know it*


LMFAO HAHAHAHAHA
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

All I can say some of these guys posted in here build some bad ass 90d lacs


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> but now i know people think my lac is halfassed. :rofl:


*No one is saying that at all Bro , I actually like the subtle mods you did .
They are clean & innovative . I have looked at your build topic & I am
very impressed with your build , & I'm sure plenty of others are impressed
with the build .*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *No one is saying that at all Bro , I actually like the subtle mods you did .
> They are clean & innovative . I have looked at your build topic & I am
> very impressed with your build , & I'm sure plenty of others are impressed
> with the build .*


Yep


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

187PURE said:


> 267 581 7077 When ever you wanna meet tuff guy


Anyone call the # yet?:drama:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

REV. chuck said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> werent you already proven for some wanna be bitch ass cop calling punk?


:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Anyone call the # yet?:drama:


hell probably start sobbing and talking about sucking some dick


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Threads like this give me hope that layitlow will never die


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> werent you already proven for some wanna be bitch ass cop calling punk?


Wrong person


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> All I can say some of these guys posted in here build some bad ass 90d lacs


Its all good. We roll clean ass 90d coupes banging sum JT Tha Bigga Figga


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Threads like this give me hope that layitlow will never die


right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

REV. chuck said:


> you gonna tell him about how you sobbed like a bitch over talking to some dude in prison half way across the country?
> 
> 
> 
> your a fucking joke and you know it


Wtf?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

1-sik-8 said:


> i jus talked to a OG in the game and he said he thinks it was the * Armeians from the big I*???


Hyro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REV. chuck said:


> you gonna tell him about how you sobbed like a bitch over talking to some dude in prison half way across the country?
> 
> 
> 
> your a fucking joke and you know it


:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *LMFAO Ok Mr. internet tough guy hahaha , Here folks we have another Key Board Gangster :roflmao:
> Your a fuckin joke !!!*


:rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person


my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:lolz:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> Wtf?


He mixed me up with the other dude (won't say his name)


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> you gonna tell him about how you *sobbed like a bitch over talking to some dude in prison *half way across the country?
> 
> 
> 
> your a fucking joke and you know it


I remember the guy you're talking about. won't bring his name up because the shit is old and his thread was deleted


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol these **** are a piece of work.. if you gon post some shit on the internet, at least get your facts straight


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

187PURE said:


> Lol these **** are a piece of work.. if you gon post some shit on the internet, at least get your facts straight


and if you're gonna be a tough guy on the internet...at least be a tough guy in person. :rimshot:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> and if you're gonna be a tough guy on the internet...at least be a tough guy in person. :rimshot:


DAMN RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Yall take it easy.. I'ma let the homie do him on his thread


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

187PURE said:


> DAMN RIGHT


:facepalm:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Any tips on helping with his build haha


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Threads like this give me hope that layitlow will never die


yep!!


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

187PURE said:


> Yall take it easy.. I'ma let the homie do him on his thread


[


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


:roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> [


:bowrofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> [


:roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the "el sonic" was the first lowrider, first hydro car, first 90d out anything built by half mex half/white half/primate Ron Aguigui.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *No one is saying that at all Bro , I actually like the subtle mods you did .
> They are clean & innovative . I have looked at your build topic & I am
> very impressed with your build , & I'm sure plenty of others are impressed
> with the build .*





plague said:


> Yep


haha.thanx, i know. i just find it funny when people say not doing the sides is halfassed.  on most cars, i agree it is a shortcut, and i do like them on, just not on my car. i actually have 4 full sets.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> the "el sonic" was the first lowrider, first hydro car, first 90d out anything built by half mex half/white half/primate Ron Aguigui.


It had bags


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


Ha. Mayne!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> haha.thanx, i know. i just find it funny when people say not doing the sides is halfassed.  on most cars, i agree it is a shortcut, and i do like them on, just not on my car. i actually have 4 full sets.


And now, you will receive pms from everyone and they mama wanting panels


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> It had bags


oh yeah but only on one wheel so its not bad


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *LMFAO Ok Mr. internet tough guy hahaha , Here folks we have another Key Board Gangster :roflmao:
> Your a fuckin joke !!!*


:roflmao:at that broke fool calling you out LOL, you of all people LOL

that puta ain't gonna do shit, fool been building his dookie ass lac for 10 years know.

claiming crip set that never existed, cried over gangster in prison, got his hoe card pulled numerous times. sells wolf tickets.

his only friends are 64crawling aka ching chang, sno, crenshaws finest all lack car building skills, all dick ride people they don't know. all claim crip sets but live outside said gang areas. all act tough on the internet, cop pleas and act like a bitch in public.

0:53 in this video displays his firme lac, claiming crip and chilling with SLOBS


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

:roflmao: "put it on YouTube, original Crip"


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Typical cholo unloaded the full clip on the crip


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

warning said:


> :roflmao: "put it on YouTube, original Crip"


see that shook ass look he gave the camera, looking around before he started running his mouth making sure it was safe.

ese woulda got g checked and paid a tax for a safe passage out of there in a real "gang area" and that's just being nice.



manu samoa said:


> Typical cholo unloaded the full clip on the crip


simon!!

aye im waiting for typical 187 response, he's gonna post up his number, act like a bitch and run his mouth from the safety of his computer.

he's been asked more than once, to prove his gangster and be down for what he claims.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Low gen's more entertaining than the basement as of late .


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

lowdeville said:


> Low gen's more entertaining than the basement as of late .


Qft


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :roflmao:at that broke fool calling you out LOL, you of all people LOL
> 
> that puta ain't gonna do shit, fool been building his dookie ass lac for 10 years know.
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wick wack lowriding cadillac


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

lone star said:


> Wick wack lowriding cadillac


 :roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> Self tapping screws......really???
> Ever hear of a uni spotter?


Explain please.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

lone star said:


> Wick wack lowriding cadillac


He was born to roll..


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont know who had the first one out but I do know this.... I went down to Crenshaw in 92 and i seen some Armenian dude rolling one all 90'd out it was like love at first site. So I flew back home and hit the dealership and got the whole 90 fenders and all I still have a lot of it NOS and remember no one was stealing these cars in 90 92 it wasn't as easy as just cracking the column any caddy guy would know that. I know for sure I was the first one in the state of utah with one with clip & panels 85 fleetwood .


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Duez said:


> Explain please.


It's a stud gun. Welds rods to a panel so you can pull them. Instead of Rods you can get those little flat top things that clips fasten to.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I have one, I didn't know you could buy those pins for it.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.eastwood.com/stud-welder-trim-rivet-tip.html

http://www.eastwood.com/stud-welder-trim-rivets-bag-500.html

Check it out


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

HustlerSpank said:


> I dont know who had the first one out but I do know this.... I went down to Crenshaw in 92 and i seen some Armenian dude rolling one all 90'd out it was like love at first site. So I flew back home and hit the dealership and got the whole 90 fenders and all I still have a lot of it NOS and remember no one was stealing these cars in 90 92 it wasn't as easy as just cracking the column any caddy guy would know that. I know for sure I was the first one in the state of utah with one with clip & panels 85 fleetwood .


Up in Seattle 96' they were getting stolen like it was the Wild West. I remember a used dealership would legally buy back the stolen 90-92's(from the insurance companies)and put 81-89 clips and bumpers back on them lol! I remember the thieves would break in from the rear window and climb in thru the back , carefully not opening the drivers door ( setting off the passive alarm/ kill switch).


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

you got it right on the money not opening the doors it took some years but like every car can be stolen thats why i got my parts from the dealership new ...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll post some pics of the NOS parts I still have. Most of them are going on the new caddy I am building for my wife.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person


Empty threats topic


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

1-sik-8 said:


> I was just thinkin about it and I don't recall who the ''first'' 80s 2door to be 90ed ..does any one know or have pics of the first car with it done ..I know someone in here will know ..


I think I may have been the first sir. I 90ed out my 84 Fleetwood back in 1978, it's just how I rolled back in the day :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

1-sik-8 said:


> here is that vid of humps for the blvd by rodney o and joe cooley
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgf3pdh1xc


That was Dean Hunters la cab 1st euro drop LA chapter INDIVIDUALS also was in one of dres old video


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Up in Seattle 96' they were getting stolen like it was the Wild West. I remember a used dealership would legally buy back the stolen 90-92's(from the insurance companies)and put 81-89 clips and bumpers back on them lol! I remember the thieves would break in from the rear window and climb in thru the back , carefully not opening the drivers door ( setting off the passive alarm/ kill switch).


You must have done it a few times lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> You must have done it a few times lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Up in Seattle 96' they were getting stolen like it was the Wild West. I remember a used dealership would legally buy back the stolen 90-92's(from the insurance companies)and put 81-89 clips and bumpers back on them lol! I remember the thieves would break in from the rear window and climb in thru the back , carefully not opening the drivers door ( setting off the passive alarm/ kill switch).


musta been some skinny ass thieves them 90-92 rear windows are tiny:scrutinize:


----------

